# Mug Shots



## Grizz (Mar 2, 2008)

Cherry Mug for a friend.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 2, 2008)

Great workmanship----I like the foot you made at the base and the finish is perfect.


----------



## R2 (Mar 2, 2008)

[]Nifty piece. Some interesting colour transitions in the timber.


----------



## badger (Mar 2, 2008)

how challenging was that? I was looking at the kit.

badger


----------



## rherrell (Mar 2, 2008)

Real nice! I'm gonna try one of those.[8D]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 2, 2008)

Where can one find this kit?


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 2, 2008)

Great Job.  Next step is laser engraving.


----------



## Grizz (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rjwolfe3_
> 
> Where can one find this kit?



I got this kit from Woodcrafter.  It about $10.00 for the stainless metal cup and lid.


----------



## MikeInMo (Mar 3, 2008)

I like that.  

Any chance you could post a picture of the inside?  Assuming it is smooth, how did you sand it?  What finish did you use?


----------



## Hiram33 (Mar 3, 2008)

nice mugs supper work


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Draken (Mar 3, 2008)

You can also get them from http://www.smoothturning.com, they have them for $8.99, with discounts for half and full case purchases.  They also sell a cocktail shaker which is very similar in design.  Not sure if WC sells that version.

Great job on the mug, hope my first one comes out looking like that!  I just won one of these kits, so I'll get a chance here soon to try one out.  I too like the foot detail you gave it.  What finish did you use, and is the wood removable for cleaning?


----------



## kirkfranks (Mar 3, 2008)

I saw the same "Kit" at Royal Farm store (Regional version of 7-11).  I think it was $3.49 with discount coffee refills -- until you turn off the plastic outer layer to replace with wood.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Mar 3, 2008)

I belong to a woodturning club and one of the guys did a demo on making the Coffee Mugs.  I did a little tape on the project take a look at the  link below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aalbuXHEAOA

Safe turning...........


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 9, 2008)

nice video rob, very informative.
thank you


----------

